

Nintendo announces 3DS -- the glasses-free 3D successor to the DS - glymor
http://www.engadget.com/2010/03/23/nintendo-announces-3ds-the-glasses-free-3d-successor-to-the-d/

======
pmjordan
I'm hoping that the new features (GPU!) can be used in place of the existing
systems rather than adding yet more cruft to the existing graphics system that
has accumulated so much cruft going from GBA to DS to DSi. Probably wishful
thinking, though, and I bet it'll be even more of a PITA to program.

